# Routan with RBZ and Ippod integration



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

So after much digging, i found that the proper cable to use for the RBZ Radio code is this one. The link below is who i purchased it thru. http://www.justforjeeps.com/ipinm20.html the exact mopar part number needed as there are a few listed is 82212000 and its specifically noted as the mopar uconnect in the drop down. The install guide for this part which used to be part number 82211263 can be found here. http://site.justforjeeps.com/guide/82211263.pdf. I was able to find the poroper vw part number for this item which is 7B0-051-444-D, however couldnt find any dealer who could tell me anything about it, or give me enough info about it. Once the cable is plugged into the uconnect module and an ipod is plugged in, the ipod correctly displays on it, the uconnect logo and the vw logo. Now here comes the fun part. When diggin thru all of the notes on all vw forums and chrysler forums, it seems the uconnect module is not where it should be. in the Chrysler T&C its supposed to be located behind the globe box in a nice bracket next to a portion of the hvac unit. In the Routan its mounted on the drivers side behind the headlamp switch on the side wall of the dash. so if you dont get a 5 foot long cable when you order it, then you bought the wrong one.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

so did this work well wit your RBZ, any issues. This gives you full control of the Ipod via the stereo? and charging? And you bought the one in the link for "Chryslers", correct?Thanks


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

For those of you who may be interested, rsudol's post is 100% accurate. it took about 10 minutes to install and sound awesome


----------

